# Framing for drywall under Spiral staircase



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

If you can post a few pictures of the underside of the stairs that'll be very helpful. As you suggested, maintaining 6'-8" headroom is critical.


----------



## clemon03 (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks for the reply, thekctermite! . Below are some pics of the staircase - not good ones, but hopefully they'll give you a sense of what I'm dealing with. 

For the most part, there is plenty of head room except for one spot. For most of the staircase the height measures 87" from top of basement stair tread to bottom of upper staircase tread, with the stringer on the outside edge sitting slightly lower at 84.5". The problem is the height at the top of the second flight of basement stairs - only 77" to the bottom of the stringer. Put a framing member below that and you're down to 73" with drywall......

Which is why I'm wondering if I can attach the drywall framing to the actual staircase instead of or in addition to the stud walls. A lot less headroom lost if I can......


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Can't say as to code, but every one I've hung has had the framing members (generally 2"x4" laid flat, not on edge) fastened directly to the staircase however is was possible. The stairs are freestanding and need no structural support. The framing underneath is just to hold up the drywall. The drywall will have to be hung with 2 layers of 1/4" to allow it to bend and bow around the radius of the stairs. Having the widest part of the 2"x to fasten to makes it much easier to fasten as the pieces are difficult to get an exact measurement for. It's easiest to cut them on the large side and "whittle" them into place. The more "nailers" and the closer together, the better off you'll be. Be sure adhesive is used to minimize the amount of fasteners......


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

bjbatlanta said:


> Can't say as to code, but every one I've hung has had the framing members (generally 2"x4" laid flat, not on edge) fastened directly to the staircase however is was possible. The stairs are freestanding and need no structural support. The framing underneath is just to hold up the drywall. The drywall will have to be hung with 2 layers of 1/4" to allow it to bend and bow around the radius of the stairs. Having the widest part of the 2"x to fasten to makes it much easier to fasten as the pieces are difficult to get an exact measurement for. It's easiest to cut them on the large side and "whittle" them into place. The more "nailers" and the closer together, the better off you'll be. Be sure adhesive is used to minimize the amount of fasteners......


Good solid advice there! Code doesn't say you can't hang rock (or framing) directly to the stairs, I don't think it'll be a problem as long as the stairs are rock solid.


----------



## clemon03 (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks bjbatlanta. You've confirmed for me what I believe to be standard practice here in Ontario as well. I was second-guessing myself on this, as a contractor here to quote the drywall job said that tying the drywall directly to the stringers/staircase wouldn't meet code. I thought it was a bit odd, as almost every staircase I've ever seem opened up underneath has been done this way.... Maybe he wanted to amke a bit more work for himself? 

Can anyone familiar with Ontario Building Code weigh in on this?


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Might check your local codes, but here are the free 2003 code checks for Canada, the first one:
http://rapidlibrary.com/index.php?q=national+building+code+of+canada Be safe, G


----------

